# FET Questions?



## maggieethel (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi

Myself and my husband have had 2 failed IVF attempts and with the 2nd we were lucky enough to be able to freeze 3 eggs from the cycle.  This was back in Nov and now feel ready to have another go.  Does anyone know the procedure for this? i'm so use to all the pre injections and scans i just wondered what the differences were with FET?

Thanks in advance

Sam


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi I'm not sure if I can go through it all as I have memory like a fish but you will either be on a natural (if you have regular cycles) or a medicated so with the natural it does what it says you are drug free except for pessaries and with medicated you inject to stimulate the lining and make it juicy then pump your self full of pessaries from about three or four days before transfer, then they pop them back where they belong (in you) and you test anywhere from 10-14 days later   I think that's the general rule any way but it does depend on your clinic. Iv done two fet now one natural (bfn) and one medicated (BFP) but m/c at 6 wks   
I really hope it goes well Hun and you get a lovely BFP xx


----------



## maggieethel (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah thanks so much for the info, i wondered how that would all work, i have PCOS so im a bit up and down with regular cycles and ovulation so will prob need medicated (so much for no more injections haha) really hope it works, these 3 are our last attempts, once there gone we going to draw a line. i have a son who's 4 conceived using clomid which i find a miracle now as IVF seems to be a real struggle

so sorry for your MC - are you planning on having another go?

sam x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi  

My medicated cycle involved a one off prostap injection then a scan to check for thin lining approx 2 weeks later. I then started on prgynova tablets (3 a day) for another 2 weeks. I then had a scan to check my lining was thick enough, which it was, so I then started on the am and pm pessaries and had transfer 4 days later. My hospital seem to test for pg 34 days after starting progynova for some reason. I then had to continue with the tablets and pessaries after the bfp (sadly m/c) but would have continued them until 12 weeks I think.
Good luck


----------



## maggieethel (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Babysparke 

Wow so there is so much more involved than i thought when it comes to FET, i really thought it would be a matter of getting to the right point in my cycle and popping the egg back in haha. oh well deep breath and ready to start again 100% i'm hoping they will transfer 2 of my 3 eggs this time as they have always advised against it in the past 2 cycles for me.

so sorry about your MC and 2 angels, sincerely hope you also get your turn again soon x 

sam x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you maggieethel   

And I thought I'd made it sound easy   It did surprise me how long the whole cycle of FET was. I didn't expect it to take as long as a fresh IVF cycle but it did. At least there was only the one injection, although I'd happily jab every day as it's for a good cause  

There's a board for FET which might give you more info (I'm not good with computers otherwise I'd point you in the right direction   )


----------



## Lola may (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Do you mind if I barge in  with a question?

I have twins under two and am going back for a frostie as we'd love one more. My dilemma ( I don't mean to sound flippant about calling it a dilemma as I know there are many who wouldn't see it as such) is that the clinic is recommending that I transfer two frosties as there is a 10% chance with one but I really don't know if we could handle another set of twins. I suppose I'm wondering if anyone has had success with one fet? Or any advice would be appreciated.

p.s I'm using donor eggs, the donor is 23, we has success on the first tx, three transferred and we luckily got twins


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Sam I do hope I get my miracle baby this go as it is our last go and couldn't afford to fund a go so fingers crossed it's our turn, I'm a big believer in everything happens for a reason (even thou its hard to see the reason at times) so if it's ment to be it will    I too took the prgynova tabs three times a day so sorry I missed them out! Hi babysparkle I'm so sorry for your m/c it's so horrible to go through and you feel so alone. 
Hi Lola may I think this is a decision you need to think carefully on as if they put one back and it fails you could forever think what if I'd had two! But if you do have one there is still a chance it can split? I think when it comes down to it your know what you want to do and that's always going to be the right choice  
I hope to be starting my fresh cycle in feb so if any of you want a chat when you start feel free to pm me   xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks swanage and sorry for your loss as well   

I should point out that I had 2 put back and it was identical twins they discovered at the scan   so one didn't take at all and the other one split. I didn't see that one coming! I guess what I'm saying is I had two put back and was fully prepared for twins but didn't expect the splitting to happen so at the time I was laying there thinking omg what if the other embie has done the same.....obviously it wasn't meant to be but it did make me think about the 1v2. Such a hard decision but at the end of the day I will take what I'm given, happily   and it's only a decision we can make. Why's it all so hard


----------



## Lola may (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for your replies ladies. I suppose if one splits, you've absolutely no control over that and would accept it as'meant to be'

I'll have to ponder it some more.
The very very best of luck to you both x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

HIya,
  
Just to give you my experiences of fet.  I have had two now.  I take the pill to D/R (have endo and PCOS), have my bleed and then start on the progynova tablets 3 times a day on day 2 or so for about 9 days.  I also have a cetrotide injection on my start date and then a top up 5 days later.  After 9 days on the tablets, I have a lining scan.  If all is well, I start the progesterone pessaries the next day for about 5 days and then have et.  Test 11 days later.  From start to finish, it is exactly 4 weeks for me.

xx


----------

